# [German] Telegram RP Group



## Baskerville_dragon (Mar 13, 2021)

Hier wir sind eure neue Rollenspiel Gruppe und benutzen dafür Telegram^^

Ferals/Anthros sind erlaubt!

Nicht erlaubt sind:
1: Gore
2: Vore
3: Ständiges NSFW
4: Mord/Gewalt









						Telegram: Contact @furryrpgermangroup
					






					t.me


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 13, 2021)

Die Riesin?


----------

